# Wichtige Frage zu JTextField-Reaktion auf Änderung des Inhal



## Susanne81 (30. Okt 2007)

hallo Leute, bin schon fast am verzweifeln denn ich komm einfach nicht drauf wie ich das anstellen kann. Folgendes Problem: Ich habe ein JTextField und sobald sich der Inhalt dieses Feldes ändert soll ein Button dis-bzw. enabled werden. 
Habe es mit actionListenes probiert aber der reagiert nur, wenn nach dem ändern return gedrückt wird. gibt es einen Listener der rein auf das ändern des textfeldes reagiert??
danke schonmal


----------



## SnooP (30. Okt 2007)

such mal nach propertyChangeListener...


----------



## Susanne81 (30. Okt 2007)

Ja den habe ich auch probiert, aber der reagiert auch nur wenn danach ein Button geklickt wird. wenn ich rein den Inhalt änder passiert gar nichts


----------



## thE_29 (30. Okt 2007)

Probier mal getDocument().addDocumentListener


----------



## Susanne81 (30. Okt 2007)

mhh... mein JTextField befindet sich auf einem JPanel und das gehört zu einem Wizard.... auf jeden Fall wird getDocument nicht erkannt....
also das mit dem PropertyChangedListener hab ich so gemacht:

```
JTextField textfield = new JTextField();
textfield.addPropertyChangedListener(this);

public void propertyChange(PropertyChangeEvent aEvent)
	{
		if (aEvent.getSource() instanceof JTextField)
                {
                              tuEtwas();
                 }
         }
```

ist daran vielleicht irgendwas falsch??


----------



## thE_29 (30. Okt 2007)

Du sollst textField.getDocument() sagen!

Wenn du von einem TextField redest dann müsste woll klar sein, das man es auch am Textfeld anwendet! Den Listener hast du ja auch automatisch aufs Textfeld gehängt..


----------



## Susanne81 (30. Okt 2007)

Sorry, war mein Fehler.....aber jetzt klappt es perfekt, danke für die Hilfe :toll:


----------

